# LATIN WORLD 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*It is time once again for the LATIN WORLD </span>Bakersfield Annual Picnic. Sunday May 2, 2010 Beach Park in Bakersfield,Ca *
<img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/LWFLIER4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/Picture2.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/IMG_0346-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
*All Car, Truck Clubs and solo Riders welcome.. get there early to reserve your spot cause the park will fill up..!
<span style=\'color:red\'>feel free to PM me if you have any questions or need any info* :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

That's wuz up! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastlos76cadi (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm there


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CC WILL BE THERE AGAIN FOR SURE STRONGER LINE UP AND READY 2 HOPP


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastlos76cadi+Feb 24 2010, 02:27 PM~16712824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

YOU KNOW CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

majestics car club will be there...good picnic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy+Feb 24 2010, 04:45 PM~16714033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 24 2010, 02:34 PM~16712893
> *GOOD TIMES CC WILL BE THERE AGAIN FOR SURE STRONGER LINE UP AND READY 2 HOPP
> *


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Always a good turnout!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Feb 24 2010, 07:31 PM~16715640
> *Always a good turnout!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: lookin good C.D!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Feb 24 2010, 07:31 PM~16715640
> *Always a good turnout!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Late night bump!


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Feb 25 2010, 01:09 AM~16719656
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: AZTEC IMAGE WILL BE OUT THERE!


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2010, 08:25 AM~16720855
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we will be there always agood time


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16723986
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AZTEC IMAGE  WILL BE OUT THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16723986
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AZTEC IMAGE  WILL BE OUT THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 25 2010, 03:23 PM~16724335
> *we will be there always agood time
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 24 2010, 02:34 PM~16712893
> *GOOD TIMES CC WILL BE THERE AGAIN FOR SURE STRONGER LINE UP AND READY 2 HOPP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@Feb 24 2010, 04:59 PM~16714190
> *majestics car club will be there...good picnic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 24 2010, 04:45 PM~16714033
> *YOU KNOW CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

What up Shod? R u going to b there with Cheladas again? :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16729453
> *What up Shod? R u going to b there with Cheladas again? :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget the menudo!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 26 2010, 12:07 AM~16730426
> *Don't forget the menudo!
> *


Hey Henry, I don't want to catch u and Shod bumping uglies :boink: in the restroom, this is a family event :biggrin: .


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 26 2010, 12:22 AM~16730520
> *Hey Henry, I don't want to catch u and Shod bumping uglies  :boink:  in the restroom, this is a family event :biggrin: .
> *


:sprint:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 26 2010, 12:22 AM~16730520
> *Hey Henry, I don't want to catch u and Shod bumping uglies  :boink:  in the restroom, this is a family event :biggrin: .
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 26 2010, 04:00 AM~16731339
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :| 










































































































































:cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

*A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 26 2010, 10:56 AM~16733361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16716218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: will be there with a new elco........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16738043
> *:thumbsup: will be there with a new elco........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Julio?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16738043
> *:thumbsup: will be there with a new elco........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pics of said elco :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Late night bump on da borracho tip!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16738043
> *:thumbsup: will be there with a new elco........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 27 2010, 02:59 AM~16740267
> *Late night bump on da borracho tip!!!!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 26 2010, 11:02 PM~16739232
> *Pics of said elco :nicoderm:  :cheesy:
> *


you'll see it.......... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 26 2010, 11:00 PM~16739218
> *What up Julio?
> *


whats up rob ..........your car looking good


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 27 2010, 11:00 AM~16741647
> *you'll see it.......... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 27 2010, 11:00 AM~16741647
> *you'll see it.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300+Feb 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16729453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2010, 09:10 PM~16745871
> *
> :uh:
> *


:ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 27 2010, 11:04 AM~16741673
> *whats up rob ..........your car looking good
> *


When did u c it?


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 24 2010, 03:34 PM~16712893
> *GOOD TIMES CC WILL BE THERE AGAIN FOR SURE STRONGER LINE UP AND READY 2 HOPP
> *


X2 GOOD PICNIC GOOD HOSPITALITY :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Feb 27 2010, 10:59 PM~16746832
> *X2 GOOD PICNIC GOOD HOSPITALITY  :thumbsup:
> *


We'll be sure to treat you guys the same again  , thanks for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 28 2010, 12:04 AM~16746869
> *We'll be sure to treat you guys the same again  , thanks for your support :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 27 2010, 10:58 PM~16746825
> *When did u c it?
> *


cant say but i did ........ :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 26 2010, 12:07 AM~16730426
> *Don't forget the menudo!
> *


 YEAH DONT FORGET THE MENUDO ..............BEST MENUDO I EVERY HAD............ :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 27 2010, 11:04 AM~16741673
> *whats up rob ..........your car looking good
> *



*you talkin about his project monte carlo :0 *


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 28 2010, 12:37 PM~16750195
> *you talkin about his project monte carlo :0 [/size]
> 
> 
> ...


  










:twak: :twak:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 28 2010, 02:05 PM~16750755
> *
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 27 2010, 11:04 PM~16746869
> *We'll be sure to treat you guys the same again  , thanks for your support :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 28 2010, 12:37 PM~16750195
> *you talkin about his project monte carlo :0 [/size]
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

late night bump!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Monday morning bump


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

LOCKED DOWN OUR LOCATION 

heres some events in and around sj starting in april

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.................................SAN JOSE

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

*6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)*
6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - *ROOSEVELT PARK* .................................................. SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

is this year #2 that LATIN WORLD is going to back out of softball game :0 :0 

im jus saying :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 1 2010, 07:39 PM~16765221
> *is this year #2 that LATIN WORLD is going to back out of softball game :0  :0
> 
> im jus saying :wow:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 1 2010, 07:06 PM~16765575
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 1 2010, 07:39 PM~16765221
> *is this year #2 that LATIN WORLD is going to back out of softball game :0  :0
> 
> im jus saying :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 1 2010, 07:39 PM~16765221
> *is this year #2 that LATIN WORLD is going to back out of softball game :0  :0
> 
> im jus saying :wow:
> *


We need to find a REAL</span> umpire not your so called ump <span style=\'color:red\'>(Elvis)to call a fair game not whoever gets the highest score first wins  

Bring on a game of bowling, we just skooled sickness last night (by one point) but we still took the ''W'' :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2010, 09:19 AM~16770833
> *We need to find a REAL</span> umpire not your so called ump <span style=\'color:red\'>(Elvis)to call a fair game not whoever gets the highest score first wins
> 
> Bring on a game of bowling, we just skooled sickness last night (by one point) but we still took the ''W''  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: when I hear bowling it always reminds me of that movie king pin with bill Murray and woody harrelson!! :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 2 2010, 11:36 AM~16771988
> *:wow:  when I hear bowling it always reminds me of that movie king pin with bill Murray and woody harrelson!!    :cheesy:
> *


JUST CALL ME MUTHAPHUCKIN ERNIE Mc CRACKIN... CAUSE I KEEPS SHIT CRACKIN' LIKE BUTTCHEEKS..!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2010, 11:58 AM~16772235
> *JUST CALL ME MUTHAPHUCKIN ERNIE Mc CRACKIN... CAUSE I KEEPS SHIT CRACKIN' LIKE BUTTCHEEKS..!
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck!....... Bwahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2010, 11:58 AM~16772235
> *JUST CALL ME MUTHAPHUCKIN ERNIE Mc CRACKIN... CAUSE I KEEPS SHIT CRACKIN' LIKE BUTTCHEEKS..!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NEXT SHOW N THE LIST!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 05:42 PM~16775177
> *NEXT SHOW N THE LIST!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2010, 08:19 AM~16770833
> *We need to find a Bring on a game of bowling, we just skooled sickness last night (by one point) but we still took the ''W''  :biggrin:
> *


u got it foo :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2010, 07:19 PM~16776313
> *u got it foo :uh:
> *


Next monday 9 pm southwest lanes..!  bring Arts bitch ass too...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2010, 07:48 PM~16776731
> *Next monday 9 pm southwest lanes..!  bring Arts bitch ass too...
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2010, 06:48 PM~16776731
> *Next monday 9 pm southwest lanes..!  bring Arts bitch ass too...
> *


jew got it.... :angry:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 2 2010, 09:42 PM~16778552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning bump!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 24 2010, 02:34 PM~16712893
> *GOOD TIMES CC WILL BE THERE AGAIN FOR SURE STRONGER LINE UP AND READY 2 HOPP
> *


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bring on a game of bowling, we just skooled sickness last night (by one point) but we still took the ''W'' :biggrin:
[/quote]

That Right I was just fucking around and we still won!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

[/quote]

That Right I was just fucking around and we still won!!!
[/quote]
:uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

That Right I was just fucking around and we still won!!!
[/quote]
:uh:
[/quote]
double :uh: :ugh: :run: :rimshot:
































On a serious note............TTMFT FO DA L.W PICNIC


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2010, 01:41 PM~16712391
> *It is time once again for the LATIN WORLD </span>Bakersfield Annual Picnic. Sunday May 2, 2010 Beach Park in Bakersfield,Ca
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/LWFLIER4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/Picture2.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


CANT WAIT...........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 3 2010, 09:32 PM~16790018
> *CANT WAIT...........
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

#1 Borracho bump!!! Arriba la vida borrachera


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:ugh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 4 2010, 02:58 AM~16792842
> *#1 Borracho bump!!! Arriba la vida borrachera
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2010, 09:07 PM~16800714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOH SHIT ITS ALMOST TIME AGAIN
BIBBER BETTER 
U KNO HOW WE DO IT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTmuthafuckinTOP


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

won't miss it! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Mar 5 2010, 01:34 PM~16806406
> *OOOOOOOOOOH SHIT ITS ALMOST TIME AGAIN
> BIBBER BETTER
> U KNO HOW WE DO IT
> *


WHAT THE FUCK DOES BIBBER MEAN :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 5 2010, 09:23 PM~16809852
> *WHAT THE FUCK DOES BIBBER MEAN :uh:
> *


:run: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT fo da L.W Borracho bump fo my club... !!!!!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 6 2010, 07:16 PM~16816112
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2010, 10:25 PM~16817191
> *:naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2010, 10:25 PM~16817191
> *:naughty:
> *


:sprint:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 1 2010, 07:39 PM~16765221
> *is this year #2 that LATIN WORLD is going to back out of softball game :0  :0
> 
> im jus saying :wow:
> *


We're the ones who wanted to play last year but I over heard one of your members (not mentioning names) say they didn't want to break a nail :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16822590
> *We're the ones who wanted to play last year but I over heard one of your members (not mentioning names) say they didn't want to break a nail :wow:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Stylistics Los Angeles will be in the house.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

just got the final clearance on my guest appearance.

it's on again, suckas! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 8 2010, 07:20 PM~16832892
> *just got the final clearance on my guest appearance.
> 
> it's on again, suckas!  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

cant wait............


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

new breed will be there representin :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 5 2010, 09:23 PM~16809852
> *WHAT THE FUCK DOES BIBBER MEAN :uh:
> *


my bad homie BIGGER


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85+Mar 9 2010, 11:57 AM~16839678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 9 2010, 07:48 PM~16843987
> *:uh:
> *


:naughty:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Late night bump


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryanbk7_@Mar 10 2010, 09:10 AM~16848878
> *TTT!!!!!!!
> *


What up Ryan how you been homie?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

pete sta and i will be holdin' it down out there.  

don't be surprised if you see me doin' donuts in his 58 after lunch! :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 10 2010, 12:01 PM~16850519
> *pete sta and i will be holdin' it down out there.
> 
> don't be surprised if you see me doin' donuts in his 58 after lunch!  :wow:
> *


DID HE JUST SAY DONUTS..... DAMN IM HUNGRY :biggrin:


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 10 2010, 09:12 AM~16848894
> *What up Ryan how you been homie?
> *


What up Alex im doing good dawg how was phoenix?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 10 2010, 12:11 PM~16850593
> *DID HE JUST SAY DONUTS..... DAMN IM HUNGRY :biggrin:
> *


that's how i roll, playboy.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 10 2010, 12:01 PM~16850519
> *pete sta and i will be hold'in hands  out there.
> 
> don't be surprised if you see me doin' him in his 58 after lunch!  :wow:
> *


:ugh: :run: :rimshot: :sprint: plz don't that will fuck up my buzz. :barf:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 10:45 PM~16834732
> *my bad homie BIGGER
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 10 2010, 05:20 PM~16853650
> *:ugh:  :run: :rimshot:  :sprint:  plz don't that will fuck my buzzer. :barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2010, 07:39 PM~16854465
> *:uh:
> *


:cheesy:






























:uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump..!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning bump


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2010, 01:41 PM~16712391
> *It is time once again for the LATIN WORLD </span>Bakersfield Annual Picnic. Sunday May 2, 2010 Beach Park in Bakersfield,Ca
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/LWFLIER4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/Picture2.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 8 2010, 08:07 PM~16832709
> *Stylistics Los Angeles will be in the house.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 10 2010, 06:29 PM~16853718
> *
> *


Nice PUSSY :naughty: 














:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16867411
> *Nice PUSSY :naughty:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump...!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16867411
> *Nice PUSSY :naughty:
> :biggrin:
> *


you know my steez. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2010, 06:52 PM~16874572
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup rod..... :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2010, 09:54 PM~16876642
> *sup rod..... :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 10 2010, 05:20 PM~16853650
> *:ugh:  :run: :rimshot:  :sprint:  plz don't that will fuck up my buzz. :barf:
> *


FUCKIN ***!!! :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2010, 11:43 PM~16877630
> *FUCKIN ***!!! :uh:
> *


:angry:































:uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2010, 06:52 PM~16874572
> *:uh:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 12 2010, 10:26 PM~16877440
> *:uh:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 14 2010, 12:26 AM~16884941
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

What's up Robert :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 14 2010, 11:08 AM~16886723
> *What's up Robert :cheesy:
> *


Just kicking it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 14 2010, 02:12 PM~16887803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what time are the naked wheel barrel races? :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 15 2010, 09:54 AM~16895218
> *what time are the naked wheel barrel races?  :wow:
> *


Right after the catch the hotdog with your cheeks toss..!!! :run:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 15 2010, 10:38 AM~16895629
> *Right after the catch the hotdog with your cheeks toss..!!! :run:
> *


i hear you were state champion last year. :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 15 2010, 11:59 AM~16896325
> *i hear you were state champion last year.  :wow:
> *


Guilty as charged :barf: :ugh:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 15 2010, 12:08 PM~16896412
> *Guilty as charged :barf:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

pete sta says he's taking the title this year. :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 15 2010, 04:41 PM~16898602
> *:roflmao:
> 
> pete sta says he's taking the title this year.  :wow:
> *


:sprint:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 15 2010, 03:41 PM~16898602
> *:roflmao:
> 
> pete sta says he's taking the title this year.  :wow:
> *


i doubt it regalman can catch a dog in his ass like a pro :naughty: (little ****)


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2010, 08:14 PM~16900900
> *i doubt it regalman can catch a dog in his ass like a pro :naughty:  (little ****)
> *



pics? :happysad:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 15 2010, 10:38 AM~16895629
> *Right after the catch the hotdog with your cheeks toss..!!! :run:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 15 2010, 08:14 PM~16900900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











HOW ABOUT SOME CHILI FOR THAT DOG ROD...!!!!
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

CAN WE PLEASE NOT GAY UP MY TOPIC...! THXKAYBYE..!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 16 2010, 10:34 AM~16906145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ESTAS MALO!!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 16 2010, 01:10 PM~16907361
> *CAN WE PLEASE NOT GAY UP MY TOPIC...! THXKAYBYE..!
> *


:wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 16 2010, 01:18 PM~16907413
> *ESTAS MALO!!! :barf:  :barf:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 16 2010, 01:21 PM~16907433
> *:happysad:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump....!!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 17 2010, 06:17 PM~16920525
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2010, 01:41 PM~16712391
> *It is time once again for the LATIN WORLD </span>Bakersfield Annual Picnic. Sunday May 2, 2010 Beach Park in Bakersfield,Ca
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/LWFLIER4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/Picture2.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 18 2010, 07:59 PM~16931775
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP...!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 18 2010, 10:49 PM~16934336
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning bump TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 19 2010, 10:09 AM~16936962
> *Morning bump TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm going to roll out there


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 20 2010, 01:02 PM~16945978
> *I'm going to roll out there
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 20 2010, 01:02 PM~16945978
> *I'm going to roll out there
> *


Orale thats kool, how many cars are you guys bringing?


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: lets have a good time out there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 20 2010, 01:02 PM~16945978
> *I'm going to roll out there
> *


   :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 19 2010, 01:03 PM~16938219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT...!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

pete's savin' my spot - same as last year. 

are the guys with horses gonna show up again!? :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 22 2010, 10:53 AM~16961786
> *pete's savin' my spot - same as last year.
> 
> are the guys with horses gonna show up again!?  :cheesy:
> *


:rimshot:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16948709
> *Orale thats kool, how many cars are you guys bringing?
> *


most of r cars r still being worked on
but we will take 2 4sure to support da
picnic, we will b there early


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

do anybody no when the nationals are in bakersfield this year if so can you leave on my club sit lay m low thanks


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Mar 22 2010, 04:32 PM~16964814
> *do anybody no when the nationals are in bakersfield this year if so can you leave on my club sit lay m low thanks
> *


Have you ever heard of the search engine google or yahoo....???!.......if so you should try checkin it out it works wonders..!!........no mames guey..!!!! :ugh: :run: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 22 2010, 03:53 PM~16964507
> *most of r cars r still being worked on
> but we will take 2 4sure to support da
> picnic, we will b there early
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Mar 22 2010, 03:32 PM~16964814
> *do anybody no when the nationals are in bakersfield this year if so can you leave on my club sit lay m low thanks
> *


wuh....wuh... :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 22 2010, 08:39 PM~16967933
> *wuh....wuh... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 22 2010, 08:31 PM~16968836
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 22 2010, 07:39 PM~16967933
> *wuh....wuh... :uh:
> *


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 22 2010, 09:34 PM~16968889
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

WHATS UP SHOD I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU MONDAY NIGHTS AT THE BOWLING ALLEY... IS CARNALES SCURRED TO GET BEAT OR WHAT..? NO SCORE KEEPER NEEDED THERE..! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 24 2010, 10:47 AM~16985733
> *WHATS UP SHOD I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU MONDAY NIGHTS AT THE BOWLING ALLEY... IS CARNALES SCURRED TO GET BEAT OR WHAT..? NO SCORE KEEPER NEEDED THERE..! :biggrin:
> *


you tell'em Mccrackin...!!!! :run:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 24 2010, 10:59 AM~16985848
> *you tell'em Mccrackin...!!!!  :run:
> *


Big Ern!? :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 24 2010, 01:58 PM~16987769
> *Big Ern!?  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahahahahahahahahah..!!!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2010, 11:58 AM~16772235
> *JUST CALL ME MUTHAPHUCKIN ERNIE Mc CRACKIN... CAUSE I KEEPS SHIT CRACKIN' LIKE BUTTCHEEKS..!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:run:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 24 2010, 09:47 AM~16985733
> *WHATS UP SHOD I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU MONDAY NIGHTS AT THE BOWLING ALLEY... IS CARNALES SCURRED TO GET BEAT OR WHAT..? NO SCORE KEEPER NEEDED THERE..! :biggrin:
> *


foo i was there and ''all of a sudden ''u wanna change the time


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 24 2010, 08:53 PM~16992369
> *foo i was there and ''all of a sudden ''u wanna change the time
> *


:uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Mar 2 2010, 07:48 PM~16776731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn shod you got my ***** quoting himself now he he's gotta cut you :ninja: those are the rules..!!..........this is gettin good :drama:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

so, you guys are having a bowling tournament at the picnic this year!?

man, this show gets better every year!! :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 25 2010, 10:20 AM~16997107
> *so, you guys are having a bowling tournament at the picnic this year!?
> 
> man, this show gets better every year!!  :cheesy:
> *


MAYBE EVEN A PATATO SACK RACE


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 PM~16998173
> *MAYBE EVEN A PATATO SACK RACE
> *











*potato*


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 PM~16998173
> *MAYBE EVEN A PATATO SACK RACE
> *


that's my kind of party! :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 25 2010, 03:33 PM~17000137
> *that's my kind of party!  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:tongue: :around:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 26 2010, 12:03 PM~17008465
> *:tongue:  :around:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 26 2010, 05:12 PM~17010977
> *:wave:
> *


Wassup :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 26 2010, 05:14 PM~17010988
> *Wassup :wave:
> *


Going fishing tomorrow!! Salmon season is opening April 3rd!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 27 2010, 03:48 AM~17014958
> *Going fishing tomorrow!! Salmon season is opening April 3rd!!!
> *


That sounds good I haven't been fishing in a while now :sad:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 27 2010, 03:48 AM~17014958
> *Going fishing tomorrow!! Salmon season is opening April 3rd!!!
> *


The only kind of fish I like comes with a little hair


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 27 2010, 11:48 AM~17016954
> *The only kind of fish I like comes with a little hair
> *


^^^^ that's depending on what type of species you happen to catch.......some come completely hairless....um yum yum yum yum yum :run:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85+Mar 27 2010, 11:12 AM~17016769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL~


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2010, 01:41 PM~16712391
> *It is time once again for the LATIN WORLD </span>Bakersfield Annual Picnic. Sunday May 2, 2010 Beach Park in Bakersfield,Ca
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/LWFLIER4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/Picture2.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 27 2010, 11:12 AM~17016769
> *That sounds good I haven't been fishing in a while now :sad:
> *


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 29 2010, 04:52 PM~17036261
> *
> *


Hey Rod, was that you as a kid? :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 29 2010, 04:52 PM~17036261
> *
> *


 :roflmao: That was just too cute!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 29 2010, 04:59 PM~17036318
> *Hey Rod, was that you as a kid? :roflmao:
> *


you're laughing at that poor, terrified little boy?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 29 2010, 06:20 PM~17037166
> *you're laughing at that poor, terrified little boy?
> *


U still having nightmares over that? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ANY ONE COMING UP TO MOONEY'S GROVE PARK ON SAT APRIL 3? GOOD TURN OUT IN THE PAST 2 YEARS! THE SAT BEFORE EASTER SUNDAY!  


PLUS V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V


> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 28 2010, 09:10 PM~17028578
> *IM THROWING THE OFFICAL AFTER PARTY THIS SATURDAY AFTER MOONEY
> 
> GROVE EASTER SATURDAY PICNIC.. AT "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL" 3627 S.
> ...





> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 29 2010, 06:17 PM~17037141
> *THEIR WILL BE A BOTTLE OF "PATRON" RAFFLED OFF @ 9:00 TO THE MOST CLUB
> 
> PARTICIPATION LOTZ OF ROOM FOR THE CARS IT WILL BE A NITE SHOW....
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17038220
> *ANY ONE COMING UP TO MOONEY'S GROVE PARK ON SAT APRIL 3? GOOD TURN OUT IN THE PAST 2 YEARS! THE SAT BEFORE EASTER SUNDAY!
> PLUS V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2010, 01:41 PM~16712391
> *It is time once again for the LATIN WORLD </span>Bakersfield Annual Picnic. Sunday May 2, 2010 Beach Park in Bakersfield,Ca
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/LWFLIER4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/Picture2.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 T T T


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:420: :drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 30 2010, 08:07 PM~17049608
> *:420:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

G] 
*we will be there!!!!  :thumbsup: *


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Mar 31 2010, 01:36 AM~17052509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what time do i go on stage this year!? :cheesy:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Mar 31 2010, 01:36 AM~17052509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

will c u there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 31 2010, 10:10 AM~17054607
> *what time do i go on stage this year!?  :cheesy:
> *


after the patatoe sack race but before the jalepeno eatting contest.. I dont want anybody throwing up while your on..! :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

One month countdown begins today..! :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 2 2010, 12:03 PM~17076868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Easter Latin World! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

save me a spot or two for my truck 



http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE . :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 2 2010, 12:03 PM~17076868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so hot. :happysad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17093040
> *MAJESTICS  DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE . :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 4 2010, 08:11 PM~17096361
> *so hot.  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 2 2010, 12:03 PM~17076868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS SHE GOING TO B AT DA PICNIC


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17092028
> *save me a spot or two for my truck
> http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/
> *


U MIGHT NEED THREE :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17092028
> *save me a spot or two for my truck
> http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/
> *


You need a RV PARKING!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 6 2010, 02:26 PM~17114149
> *You need a RV PARKING!!!!
> *


:run:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

ALMOST HERE U HOMOS


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GROUPE BKS.87 (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17107966
> *IS SHE GOING TO B AT DA PICNIC
> *


 :wow: 

i'm a fan!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope to see all of LatinWorld at the picnic including the LA and Phoenix chapters!


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17140765
> *Hope to see all of LatinWorld at the picnic including the LA and Phoenix chapters!
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I would like to give a shout out to Gils 1 Stop Oldies and More for donating merchandise so that we can give it away at our picnic for free. This will be second year out there selling hard to find music, flags and dvd's. :wow:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Once again we will be feeding all the hungry gente out there. We'll be deep pitting 250 lbs of meat again, also have rice, beans, salsa and rolls. Any one with a customized car or truck will receive a free raffle ticket to win prizes. There will also be trophies and all of this for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Oh yeah, I cant forget Dj Chon who will be playing the jams again! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

USO SACRAMENTO GONNA BE THERE!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 9 2010, 01:12 PM~17145464
> *USO  SACRAMENTO GONNA BE THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 8 2010, 11:09 PM~17141358
> *Once again we will be feeding all the hungry gente out there. We'll be deep pitting 250 lbs of meat again, also have rice, beans, salsa and rolls. Any one with a customized car or truck will receive a free raffle ticket to win prizes. There will also be trophies and all of this for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh yeah, I cant forget Dj Chon who will be playing the jams again! :biggrin:
> *


sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 9 2010, 06:21 PM~17147684
> *sweet!  :biggrin:
> *


I can't forget to mention that Mr. Rod Stewart will be performing about 3:00 pm.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

I SEE A LIL TRAFFIC THAT Day


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 9 2010, 11:29 PM~17150277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2010, 01:41 PM~16712391
> *It is time once again for the LATIN WORLD </span>Bakersfield Annual Picnic. Sunday May 2, 2010 Beach Park in Bakersfield,Ca
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/LWFLIER4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/Picture2.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

TTT
LATIN WORLD PICNIC


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

shit im there every year....got to love those 2 words FREE FOOD...lol...sup robert...make sure you hook it up when i am in line g!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Apr 11 2010, 02:05 AM~17158004
> *shit im there every year....got to love those 2 words FREE FOOD...lol...sup robert...make sure you hook it up when i am in line g!!! :biggrin:
> *


Make sure u wear your spandex pants :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 11 2010, 03:59 PM~17161172
> *Make sure u wear your spandex pants :biggrin:
> *


AGAIN ROBERT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 11 2010, 11:24 AM~17159719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one! :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 11 2010, 03:59 PM~17161172
> *Make sure u wear your spandex pants :biggrin:
> *


:naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :rimshot: :sprint: three weeks away... testosterone built up a bit... Make sure you have him put the Leroy from Fame leg warmers on.. LOL


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 10 2010, 11:41 PM~17157230
> *TTT
> LATIN WORLD PICNIC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2010, 01:41 PM~16712391
> *It is time once again for the LATIN WORLD </span>Bakersfield Annual Picnic. Sunday May 2, 2010 Beach Park in Bakersfield,Ca
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/LWFLIER4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/pi4short/Picture2.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


fresno will be in the house !!!!!!!!!!!just dippin c.c


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

WHATS UP CHRYSLER 300, HOWS THAT CAR COMING ?
HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE ANNIVERSARY. :biggrin: 


GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@Apr 13 2010, 08:06 AM~17177470
> *WHATS UP CHRYSLER 300, HOWS THAT CAR COMING ?
> HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE ANNIVERSARY. :biggrin:
> GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 13 2010, 08:12 AM~17177523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

is comin ta chil wit the lw crew :thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

SUP PI4SHORT THAT SHIT IS FUNNY!!

LET GORDO KNOW THEM DONKEYS ARE GOING 4 A CLEAN SWEEP ON THOSE LAMONT RAIDERS ,I MEAN OAKLAND TRAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@Apr 13 2010, 05:14 PM~17182608
> *SUP PI4SHORT THAT SHIT IS FUNNY!!
> 
> LET GORDO KNOW THEM DONKEYS ARE GOING 4 A CLEAN SWEEP ON THOSE LAMONT RAIDERS ,I MEAN OAKLAND TRAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


whats up home boy..! im sure gordo will see it on here..


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

WHAT UP LITO LONG TIME NO SEE HOMIE


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 14 2010, 03:17 AM~17187556
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 13 2010, 08:12 AM~17177523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@Apr 13 2010, 05:14 PM~17182608
> *SUP PI4SHORT THAT SHIT IS FUNNY!!
> 
> LET GORDO KNOW THEM DONKEYS ARE GOING 4 A CLEAN SWEEP ON THOSE LAMONT RAIDERS ,I MEAN OAKLAND TRAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


 :uh: I'M FROM ARVIN


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

A WHATS UP GORDO! THE WORD IS THAT THE RAIDERS ARE REALLY PLANING ON MOVING TO BE THE FIRST INTERNATIONAL TEAM TO CHINA!!!!!! SO THEY COULD JUSTWEENWON!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@Apr 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17193775
> *A WHATS UP GORDO! THE WORD IS THAT THE RAIDERS ARE REALLY PLANING ON MOVING TO BE THE FIRST INTERNATIONAL TEAM TO CHINA!!!!!!  SO THEY COULD JUSTWEENWON!!!!!!!!! :yes:
> *


 :rimshot: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

YOU KNOW YOU LIKEDIDIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:420: :drama:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@Apr 13 2010, 08:06 AM~17177470
> *WHATS UP CHRYSLER 300, HOWS THAT CAR COMING ?
> HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE ANNIVERSARY. :biggrin:
> GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Don't listen to these Faider fans, bunch of haters! The car should be ready by the end of the summer.


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 13 2010, 08:12 AM~17177523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 15 2010, 01:01 AM~17199049
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 14 2010, 09:12 PM~17197254
> *Don't listen to these Faider fans, bunch of haters! The car should be ready by the end of the summer.
> *



RIGHT ON BRO !! CANT WAIT TO CHECK OUT !


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@Apr 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17193775
> *A WHATS UP GORDO! THE WORD IS THAT THE RAIDERS ARE REALLY PLANING ON MOVING TO BE THE FIRST INTERNATIONAL TEAM TO CHINA!!!!!!  SO THEY COULD JUSTWEENWON!!!!!!!!! :yes:
> *


fuckin funny herd that one before :uh:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 16 2010, 06:41 AM~17210556
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Two more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 16 2010, 10:57 PM~17218268
> *Two more weeks :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2010, 06:25 AM~17219629
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2010, 11:59 PM~17225795
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 18 2010, 04:19 AM~17226083
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

There's a dude in Bakersfield who wants to work for us... Maybe we'll have him check it out.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 19 2010, 11:19 AM~17237110
> *There's a dude in Bakersfield who wants to work for us... Maybe we'll have him check it out.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAVE HIM SNAP SOME GOOD PHOTOS... THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE..!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

WHATS UP LATIN WORLD FAMILIA!!!!!!! WHATS UP GORDO YOU GETTING READY FOR THOSE RAIDERS TO TAKE A BEATING THIS SEASON!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@Apr 20 2010, 06:41 PM~17252994
> *WHATS UP LATIN WORLD FAMILIA!!!!!!!    WHATS UP GORDO YOU GETTING READY FOR THOSE RAIDERS TO TAKE A BEATING THIS SEASON!!
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82+Apr 20 2010, 07:41 PM~17252994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 20 2010, 08:13 PM~17253518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this best you can come up with


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 20 2010, 08:13 PM~17253518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 20 2010, 08:47 PM~17254106
> *Is this best you can come up with
> *


PRETTY FUNNY DOG
LETS SEE WHAT U GOT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 21 2010, 08:42 PM~17266372
> *PRETTY FUNNY DOG
> LETS SEE WHAT U GOT
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2010, 05:41 AM~17278486
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2010, 05:41 AM~17278486
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


FINE WHAT U GOT THEN :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP..!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

1 MORE WEEK!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:54 AM~17295386
> *1 MORE WEEK!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2010, 05:42 AM~17303337
> *TTT
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Stylistics are CONFIRMED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

LESS THEN ONE WEEK...! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN :roflmao:


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

whats homies its ray from latin world la chapter see u guys sunday


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cant wait too see all those clean rides!
TTT


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Apr 26 2010, 09:25 PM~17312980
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Cant wait too see all those clean rides!
> TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LBRAY_@Apr 26 2010, 09:20 PM~17312917
> *whats homies its ray from latin world la chapter see u guys sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: Any of the other guys coming down?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Apr 26 2010, 09:25 PM~17312980
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Cant wait too see all those clean rides!
> TTT
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2010, 10:17 AM~17305276
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LBRAY_@Apr 26 2010, 09:20 PM~17312917
> *whats homies its ray from latin world la chapter see u guys sunday
> *


see you sunday...! :cheesy:


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

5 more days hno:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 27 2010, 05:25 PM~17321934
> * 5 more days hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: SEE EVERYONE THERE..!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

YEEEA BUDDDY :biggrin:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*Were ready to go!!! can't wait!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2010, 05:43 AM~17315668
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 27 2010, 05:25 PM~17321934
> * 5 more days hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Apr 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17325734
> *Were ready to go!!! can't wait!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:run:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

few more days....! hope everyone is ready.. :biggrin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

:wave: A WHATS UP PI4SHORT.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@Apr 29 2010, 10:03 AM~17340693
> *:wave:  A WHATS UP PI4SHORT.
> *


WHATS UP DOGG... U COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND TO HAVE A FEW BEERS WITH US


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 28 2010, 11:05 PM~17337806
> *:run:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day, perfect for throwing back a few cold ones. :biggrin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 29 2010, 11:49 AM~17341624
> *WHATS UP DOGG... U COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND TO HAVE A FEW BEERS WITH US
> *



DAMN HOMIE, I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT DOWN THERE. IT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONA BE GOOD. :biggrin: WILL SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

almost here


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 29 2010, 10:15 PM~17347375
> *Looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day, perfect for throwing back a few cold ones. :biggrin:
> *


yeah remember that when you see me sunday....greet me with a cold one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 PM~17347375
> *Looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day, perfect for throwing back a few cold ones. :biggrin:
> *


 ONLY A FEW!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2010, 10:21 PM~17348117
> *ONLY A FEW!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not if I have anything to do with that...... :drama: :wow: :run:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

CARS ARE READY AND ALMOST LOADED BAKERSFIELD HERE WE COME WILL BE IN THE FIELDS SINCE SATURDAY !!  GT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17348909
> *CARS ARE READY AND ALMOST LOADED BAKERSFIELD HERE WE COME WILL BE IN THE FIELDS SINCE SATURDAY !!  GT
> *


That's wuz up...!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 29 2010, 10:34 PM~17348635
> *Not if I have anything to do with that...... :drama:  :wow:  :run:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17348909
> *CARS ARE READY AND ALMOST LOADED BAKERSFIELD HERE WE COME WILL BE IN THE FIELDS SINCE SATURDAY !!  GT
> *


GOODTIMERS have a safe drive see you guys sunday morning....! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 2 2010, 08:36 PM~17368984
> *I WANT START OFF BY SAYING THANKYOU TO ALL THE CARCLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO CELEBRATE THE DAY WITH US, MUCH APPRECIATED. TODAY WAS A BIG SUCCESS AND WE HAD NO PROBLEMS... I HOPE EVERYONE THAT CAME FROM OUT OF TOWN MAKES IT HOME SAFELY AND AS FOR ROD STEWARTS NO SHOW STILL REMAINS A MYSTERY A LOT OF UPSET FANS... BUT A BIG THANKS FOR THE IMPERIALS FOR BRINGING DOWN A PIECE OF HISTORY " GYPSY ROSE".. ALL THE GOODTIMES FAMILY FOR MAKING THE YEARLY TRIP AND PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE HOP.. DELEGATIONS, NEW FRIENDS,MAJESTICS,UCE AND ALL OTHER CLUBS THAT MADE THE DRIVE, IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL THOSE NICE RIDES AND MEETING ALL YOU KOO PEOPLE....
> 
> FROM ME AND ALL MY LATIN WORLD BROTHERS AND SISTERS WE THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING.. HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR...:thumbsup:
> ...


cant wait till next year :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@May 4 2010, 01:26 AM~17383921
> *cant wait till next year  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2010, 09:00 AM~17371833
> *Like Cdro said, thank u to all the car clubs and solo riders who made the picnic a success. Once again thanks goes out to Carnales Unidos, Goodtimes, Imperials, Stylistics, Uce, Aztec Image, Classic Dreams, Brown Effects, Majestics, Delegation, Swift, Nokturnal, Kern Countys Finest, Hoodlums, New Breed, Oldies, LA Style,New Friends, Groupe, Ryderz and all the solo riders. This year was bigger and better than ever! Special thanks goes out to Albert from Swift customs for donating coils, motor and a billet hopping switch with cord for the raffle, also big thanks to Gil from Gils one Stop Oldies and More for his many contributions for the raffle, and we can't forget the new honerary member Dj Chon for laying down the jams for the third year in a row for free! And a big thanks to the cops for not fukn with us!!!
> *


was up big robert....Brown effects cc had a good time looking forward to next year...ill be putting together a slide show and video dvd of the picnic so ill have a copy for all the council car clubs by next meeting....anyways we want to say thanxs for the invite.....beer,food,lowriders,shit looks like summer is on its way.....  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TRAFFIC C.C. INVITES ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY 16TH. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE 
IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT.

You can access off HWY 57 Take the VIA VERDE exit, EXIT 22D, Turn east onto VIA VERDE. Like many parks. there's a small fee to enter the park. LEFT onto FISHERMANS DR.

uffin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

WHATS UP PI4SHORT , LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD ONE .HOPEFULY NEXT TIME I COULD MAKE IT. LOT SICK ASS RIDES OUT THERE...... :biggrin: IM GLADD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TURN OUT .KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LATIN WORLD FAMILIA :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEADLINE IS MAY 23RD. 
19 DAYS AWAY TO PRE REG</span> </span>


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17378911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

TTMFT LATIN WORLD PICNIC


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Anymore pictures?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

IMG]http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/th_bubcrap300.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

thanks latin world we had a ball hope to see u at our picnic in july


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

To all my latin world homies i had a good time thanks.......


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERY BODY THAT WENT,... OUR EVENT WOULDNT BE A SUCSESS WITHOUT ALL OF THE SUPPORT OF YOU RIDERS.... LIKE I ALWAYS SAY '' TIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF''.................... :cheesy: UNTIL NEXT TIME.. SAME BAT TIME SAME BAT CHANNEL... 10-4 OVER SSSSHK...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2010, 07:00 PM~17378852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ELCO........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by new breed_@May 5 2010, 03:58 PM~17401924
> *thanks latin world we had a ball hope to see u at our picnic in july
> *


Glad u had a good time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 5 2010, 04:28 PM~17402158
> *NICE ELCO........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

damn will def have to make the trip up next year, me tony and mike with all our rides, picinic was a blast when i was there in 07 can only tell its gettin better and better LATIN WORLD TTMFT!!!   and damn c-dro lovin the change up on the ride dogg


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@May 3 2010, 09:25 PM~17380404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@May 6 2010, 03:17 PM~17411564
> *    damn will def have to make the trip up next year, me tony and mike with all our rides, picinic was a blast when i was there in 07 can only tell its gettin better and better LATIN WORLD TTMFT!!!     and damn c-dro lovin the change up on the ride dogg
> *


THANKS HOMIE.... SEE YOU SOON..! :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@May 4 2010, 12:23 PM~17387910
> *was up big robert....Brown effects cc had a good time looking forward to next year...ill be putting together a slide show and video dvd of the picnic so ill have a copy for all the council car clubs by next meeting....anyways we want to say thanxs for the invite.....beer,food,lowriders,shit looks like summer is on its way.....   :biggrin:
> *


What up bro, I'll c u at the next meeting!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 5 2010, 04:04 PM~17401973
> *To all my latin world homies i had a good time thanks.......
> *


Thats firme


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

[/quote]
NICE LINCOLN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------

